# Having Scoured the Earth the Noobie posts



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

RootzWiki is my first stop when it comes to checking out things for my Thunderbolt. I love all the work that DasBamf and Adrynalyne have done for my phone. I have checked out a few different forums and looked but have not found anything like what I am searching for. That said, (and I don't know if it is even possible) is there a zip that i can create or a file I can manipulate that will let me change my lockbar to have any message I want on it? For example If I want to put my name and address on the lockbar when it starts up in case my phone is lost or stolen. (Not to mention if someone stole my phone that is something that most people aren't going to know how to change. (like me for instance). Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

TDubKong said:


> RootzWiki is my first stop when it comes to checking out things for my Thunderbolt. I love all the work that DasBamf and Adrynalyne have done for my phone. I have checked out a few different forums and looked but have not found anything like what I am searching for. That said, (and I don't know if it is even possible) is there a zip that i can create or a file I can manipulate that will let me change my lockbar to have any message I want on it? For example If I want to put my name and address on the lockbar when it starts up in case my phone is lost or stolen. (Not to mention if someone stole my phone that is something that most people aren't going to know how to change. (like me for instance). Thanks for any help on this.


OMFGB has a setting for this. It essentially replaces the "Verizon Wireless" text.


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks. I just didn't want to have to change my rom i have tweaked it and fixed it and I am finally satisfied with it. I'll try to contact the dev of that rom.


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

Contact adrynalyne on here or Twitter. Or you can contact thatdudebutch.


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

If anyone knows anything about this I am still looking for a way to do this. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

I dont know how to change the carrier text, but you can use htcsense.com if you lose your phone to put whatever message you want on the unlock screen.


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

I went to the htc website and it won't let me register because it doesn't even have Thunderbolt listed as one of their phones. why??? Thanks for the help but I am still at square one.


----------

